# Any cubers on Guam?



## FluxDigital01 (Sep 11, 2018)

I feel lonely here and want to see if there are any other cubers on Guam. If you live on Guam, just say hello or something.


----------



## Reddy (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm also from Guam. I hope there will be a comp here someday.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 10, 2019)

If you guys want a comp in Guam, try to go to some and organize one yourselves


----------



## Reddy (Jul 11, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> If you guys want a comp in Guam, try to go to some and organize one yourselves


Which delegate would even look over the competition? Would it be a delegate from Asia or will the delegate be from somewhere else?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

Reddy said:


> Which delegate would even look over the competition? Would it be a delegate from Asia or will the delegate be from somewhere else?


Someone like Ron Van Bruchem who has delegated countless comps in new countries and places


----------



## Reddy (Jul 11, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Someone like Ron Van Bruchem who has delegated countless comps in new countries and places


Also, do competition organizers have to be legal adults to hold a comp?


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 11, 2019)

good question. How do people even become delegates, do they just apply, or do they get asked by someone, or how does somebody become a wca delegate, and what are the requirements


----------



## Reddy (Jul 11, 2019)

I think they are chosen by other delegates to oversee locations in their selected area.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

Reddy said:


> Also, do competition organizers have to be legal adults to hold a comp?


Not at all. I have a comp on saturday and im pretty sure the organizer is 14. Also a friend of mine organized at age 15.



Daxton Brumfield said:


> good question. How do people even become delegates, do they just apply, or do they get asked by someone, or how does somebody become a wca delegate, and what are the requirements



Delegates are chosen by other delegates who have overseen the person and know they can be trusted. As for Ron, he pretty much founded the WCA


----------



## Reddy (Jul 11, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Not at all. I have a comp on saturday and im pretty sure the organizer is 14. Also a friend of mine organized at age 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Delegates are chosen by other delegates who have overseen the person and know they can be trusted. As for Ron, he pretty much founded the WCA


But I am 12, is there a specific age limit for organizing? And who will assist with the costs for the venue and timers and other items that are mandatory for comps?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

Reddy said:


> But I am 12, is there a specific age limit for organizing? And who will assist with the costs for the venue and timers and other items that are mandatory for comps?


There is no specific age limit. Delegates own timers etc and likely have money they can use for the venue before registration fee money comes in.


----------



## Aluminum (Mar 29, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> If you guys want a comp in Guam, try to go to some and organize one yourselves


I also live in guam i want a comp too


----------



## Aluminum (Mar 29, 2022)

FluxDigital01 said:


> I feel lonely here and want to see if there are any other cubers on Guam. If you live on Guam, just say hello or something.


----------

